# 3 Generation Hunt - Success!



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Well I was back at it this Saturday morning in the high country. This time was different as I was out with my Dad, Brother, and his oldest son. It was Hunter's very first hunt and the pressure was on to get some critters in!

As we left the house to head to our spot Hunter was eager to see what we get so excited about when we go calling. The first two stands of the morning were blanks and we weren't seeing any sign of any predator in the area. We had tried a new road and it just wasn't panning out.

Hunter excited after some coyotes howled in the distance on our first stand: 









We made the decision to backtrack and get into familiar territory...so familiar in fact that we went and did our next stand exactly where we killed a Male Coyote the weekend prior. The area was loaded with sign and I figured there were more in there than just the one.

As we hiked into the area I let my Dad and brother know where I figured they would come in from and I told them I would be 50 yards upwind so that the Coyote would be right in their lap as it circled downwind. We all got situated and I started off with some Jackrabbit wails on the EW open reed. A few minutes into the sequence a lone coyote started to howl & bark. Since we just killed a male here last week I figured howling back would make her think that her mate was back. I did a short burst of yips & howls and then laid into the Jackrabbit once again, then I went silent and played the waiting game. 2 minutes goes by and I hear my Dad's Savage .223 sound off. No followup shot. Did he hit it? Did he miss as it was running through and he didn't get a followup? I immediately made some Coyote distress sounds and once again got on the Jackrabbit. After a few more minutes I called off the stand and went to investigate. He drilled a large female Coyote right through the heart at 40 yards! I called in my Dad's first coyote and he put it down with perfect bullet placement. 






























As we got back to the truck after this stand it was nearly 11am and we decided that we should try for some fox that we knew were in a certain area as we've had good luck calling them later in the morning. We made it to the parking spot, grabbed our gear and walked about a hundred yards down onto the edge of the thick Junipers right before a meadow. The wind was blowing directly back towards the truck and I setup Hunter and Nathan looking downwind in hopes of getting a playful fox in front of the little guy. My Dad watched the crosswind area to our East and I called towards the thick Junipers crosswind to our West. I was calling more frequently with the EW bite down call as Fox tend to come in quick to the frantic nonstop calling. Five minutes into the stand I catch a white object through a really big Juniper just to my right. Right as I was getting ready to write it off as a stump that I must've not noticed before it moved quickly in a line towards my brother and his son. I mouth squeaked in order to hopefully alert him. Ten more minutes go by and there was never a shot! I called off the stand but was slightly certain the animal was somewhere close-by as I didn't see it retreat through where I saw it the first time. I quietly made it over to my brother and let him know that something had headed his way. He was surprised as he didn't see a thing. We peeked around a bush and just as I was turning around to check another area he said that it had just popped out from a Juniper. As I turned back, kneeling down to get a clear line of sight he announced that it was a Bobcat! He took aim, squeezed the trigger and at the crack of his 22 Mag the cat made an unnerving sound as it flipped 6 feet in the air and limped off hastily into the forest! We both knew immediately that the shot was not perfect and chased after the cat. We split up in hopes of cutting it off and he came across it first. Another Crack of the rifle and another 6 foot flip in the air. This time the Bobcat landed in a few big rocks and taking no chances I put an assurance round of .223 into the back of the big female. She was down! As we carried her back to my Dad & Hunter my Dad couldn't believe it, as he thought we were just trying to shoot a Jackrabbit or something. Hunter was still sound asleep and as we woke him with a big Bobcat directly in front, he gasped and said oh wow a cat!

Hunter sleeping just before we got up and shot the Bobcat:









The Bobcat:




























https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160906/98c282dd83013008b4bb04f17a36f691.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160906/e2d20d1872843a143189c3f10e34c203.jpg

After taking the tails and skulls we headed back towards town. The first thing Hunter said was, "So when is the next hunt?!" I think we spoiled the future predator hunter...

I hope you enjoy me taking you on our adventure! 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations, good stuff.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the hunt, Another great write up.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Right on! Glad the young guy got to see some action, and your Dad and brother got the kills. You are definitely gonna have a few more hunting partners now!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sound work, Mark.

The story leads me to think about the youngster.

You've lit a fire in his mind!

And, I know how you feel having done so.

Well done, sir.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

great story congrats on the calling great to see a young one out in the field


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to your dad, brother and his son, and Congrats to some great calling on your behalf !!!

So you didnt skin out the bobcat ? I know its early but the pelt could still have been worth $100-200. The one I shot with my .44 mag in Sept 2 years ago brought $300. If you need a stretcher and any info on skinning and preparing just let me know.

Again Congrats to all of you !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys it was a great time out for all of us, just a fun day all around!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats to your dad, brother and his son, and Congrats to some great calling on your behalf !!!
> 
> So you didnt skin out the bobcat ? I know its early but the pelt could still have been worth $100-200. The one I shot with my .44 mag in Sept 2 years ago brought $300. If you need a stretcher and any info on skinning and preparing just let me know.
> Again Congrats to all of you !!!


Hey Ed, yeah I am regretting not attempting to skin this one out. The guys at the club really hit me hard for wasting a bobcat pelt. I guess I'm just not educated on how to do it properly and I was thinking that this early the pelt wouldn't be good. I would really appreciate any tips on all of the above!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice job... Congrats to everyone! You need to get that boy some coffee...
Mark, I've never had the opportunity to skin a bobcat but I have put up mink, muskrat, raccoon, fox and coyotes. If you ever need help skinning, fleshing and boarding a Bobcat I have everything you need to get it done...I have two adjustable wood stretching boards made just for Bobcats by Otis Latham. The only thing you need to do is keep it cool with ice ( to prevent the fur from slipping ) and give me a call, I am usually at home or close by. I'll send you a pm with my number...

Congrats again...


----------

